# 68w



## william.balon (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello everyone. I want to get my EMT-B when I get out the army. The current class I'm looking at is only 3 months in a city college, but I thought I should just go National Guard and reclass so I can get paid while I'm doing it. I wanna know if the training at Fort Sam Houston is better. Also I would like to know if you can get a job easier with military training in EMT. I'm gonna try to get a job in California, so it'll be tough.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2009)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 26, 2009)

There's very little reciprocity between civilian and military training.  Unless you are getting your NREMT-B, you will likely run into issues getting certified in whatever county you are considering.  

If you get your NREMT-B then you are all set.  As to which training is better can all depend on which schools you compare from 2 week all inclusive programs up to more legitimate programs with prerequisites.  

I see military backgrounds as a good resume builder.  I don't know how old you are, but that experience shows maturity in a field of very young high school graduates fresh out of EMT school (particularly CA).  

In the end, most of your training will be on the job, hence the importance of trying to get a job that will 1) give you the good field training program and 2) give you the type of calls that allow you to use your skills and increase your EMS knowledge.


----------



## reaper (Dec 26, 2009)

You will test for NREMT-B at Ft. Sam. You will get the same training and then some. It is all up to you, if you want to reenlist for the training or go to a school for it.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm non-military myself... but what SD said is very true. There's very little reciprocity between military and civilian training. You should take a course and pass the NREMT-B exam. One of the issues is that if you get training as a military medic AND you get NREMT-B along the way, you'd find that the skills you're allowed to use outside the military is quite restricted.

As to jobs, you'll find that people are more likely to hire you for EMT positions as service members generally have a much more mature attitude toward things than others at the same age. You might not be paid any better though... 

You most DEFINITELY want to get a job that will teach you what you need to really know and increase your skill level. Getting a job out here will probably be the toughest part... if you can, try to take some allied health career prereq's (they all pretty much require the same set of courses). You'll find that those courses will help you make better decisions and you'll have more avenues of advancement beyond Paramedic.

Added: If you're thinking about medicine as a career out of the Military, you might want to consider some kind of hospital milityary corpsman type of training. (91 series?) With that and appropriate experience, you might be eligible for LVN or RN licensing. 

Check here: http://rn.ca.gov or http://www.bvnpt.ca.gov/ and look for the ways for get the license.


----------



## JCampbell (Dec 26, 2009)

Im not in CA, but I can tell you that here, in my experience, being current or former 68W will make next to zero difference in getting hired. Now, being a veteran probably will look good. I know I prefer to work with ex military. In other words just your prior service alone should help get a job, regardless of your MOS.  I do want to add that if you want to go Guard, by all means do it, but don't do it just for a course that you could get for free on the outside in 3 or 4 months. Heck I knew guys that went at night while on active duty. You may also want to consider that many Guardsmen don't have the same civilian job as their MOS. Why? Because many people want a break from their jobs (or MOS)


----------



## JCampbell (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh and here's a couple of links you might want http://www.nationalguard.com/forums/index.php    And this guy's a full time MAJ in the CAARNG, not a recruiter but he loves to help recruit folks in CA, he can answer a lot of your specific questions about the situation there.  _**Mod edit: removed email address - please contact member via PM for address**_


----------



## william.balon (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Yeah I was going to go National Guard anyways so I figure reclassing to a medic would be a good change from being in the infantry.


----------



## RescueYou (Dec 31, 2009)

william.balon said:


> Hello everyone. I want to get my EMT-B when I get out the army. The current class I'm looking at is only 3 months in a city college, but I thought I should just go National Guard and reclass so I can get paid while I'm doing it. I wanna know if the training at Fort Sam Houston is better. Also I would like to know if you can get a job easier with military training in EMT. I'm gonna try to get a job in California, so it'll be tough.



I'm in the process of this. You gotta find a vet of the program to get real answers. Check the website and talk to a Hero On-Call. From my current understanding, after the 18wks at Ft. SH, you qualify to sit for your NREMT-B and can do so on-base. Often times, if you get a good unit, they provide CE. Like, here, we have a 68W unit up north that does everything from radiology to clinical settings and down south we have an EMT only unit that focuses more on just the field stuff and works with you towards getting you your PHTLS, Cardiac, etc certifications. Check with your Sgt., recruiter, vets, the website, and your unit once you know where you'll be.


----------



## Schnit (Jan 27, 2010)

As a 68W here's how it goes.

If you are NREMT you can skip on th first 8 of 16 weeks at Ft Sam.
If you are not NREMT you spend the first 8 weeks doing EMT-B training, you then take your registry.  If you fail your registry it's an instant 68W fail (after 2 failed attempts).

Once you pass your registry you then move onto the "whiskey" side which is nothing but combat medicine.  The basics of EMT are still taught, but everything else goes out the window.   "Is my scene safe?" becomes a joke LOL.   You stop learning about doing things like compressions and start learning about "your best buddy just had the front of his face blown off by an IED.  Your platoon sergeant is missing both of his legs, and 2 other buddies are badly burned.....you are the only medic."

Mind you, 99% of your job as a 68W will be complete boredom.   Life is good when the medic is bored.   The good news is that you get to have ALL the fun of shooting every weapon system since you will be on the range and each group will ask "Hey Doc, have you gotten to shoot the mk19 yet?" to which you always reply "No" even though you have already shot 200 rounds that day =)


----------



## RescueYou (Jan 28, 2010)

1. Schnit- How did you find all of this out?!!?! I've been asking my Sgts this for months!! wtf?

2. SWEET!! I don't have to go to the 1st 8 weeks


----------



## Luno (Jan 28, 2010)

And if you do it right, you don't have to deal with being a private... NREMT can enlist E-4 Specialist...


----------



## RescueYou (Jan 28, 2010)

Luno said:


> And if you do it right, you don't have to deal with being a private... NREMT can enlist E-4 Specialist...



Ok whooooa. HOW?!?!?


----------



## Schnit (Jan 28, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> 1. Schnit- How did you find all of this out?!!?! I've been asking my Sgts this for months!! wtf?
> 
> 2. SWEET!! I don't have to go to the 1st 8 weeks



Because I am a 68W =)

I think those who were state had to take the national registry, and those who were already NREMT could choose to go through the EMT part as a refresher or go straight to "whiskey" when the next company got to that point.

It's no cakewalk though...At least when I went through the training was TOUGH (physically and mentally) and the cadre at my company treated us worse than when I went through BCT at Fort Benning!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 29, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> Ok whooooa. HOW?!?!?



Because the first half of 68W is getting the NREMT-B certification... no point in having someone do that again if they already have it.


----------



## Schnit (Jan 29, 2010)

Yup, either college credits or NREMT = E4 enlistment (unless your recruiter screws you)....at least at the time of my enlistment it was that way.

Side note, @ BCT this one spc got all pissy because the all the DS called him private.  He spoke up about it and they ensured that he was just fine being called private for the rest of the time :lol:


----------



## jae (Feb 4, 2010)

Schnit said:


> ...to which you always reply "No" even though you have already shot 200 rounds that day =)



Even better is that you most likely got out of cleaning said weapons!



Schnit said:


> Side note, @ BCT this one spc got all pissy because the all the DS called him private.  He spoke up about it and they ensured that he was just fine being called private for the rest of the time :lol:



 He wanted some respect for his sham shield? Lordy.

Thanks for all the info, Schnit!


----------

